# I dont know what to do



## stephsmama731 (Dec 20, 2010)

my husband is always at his mothers house with my daughter. i work and all he does is sit around. he gets made and dosent let me hang out with my friends but im forced to go to his poker parties. i cant leave because i dont have a way to get to work. i dont know what to do.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

If you don't drive, look into public transit. I will never drive because I'm horrible at it. I take the subway since we live in a large city.
Have you tried discussing your feelings with your husband? Unless he's ill, there's no reason for him to be home.
Your husband cannot "make" you not see your friends or go somewhere you don't want to go. You are a grown woman, not his child. Learn to be assertive and stand up for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Being at his mum's too much can be problem but maybe they are just close and at least your daughter gets to spend time with her nan. However if he doesn't work does his mum run around after him doing meals etc...? Do you earn all the money?? Looks like the not seeing your friends bit is a bit controlling you need to lay ground rules and not be a door mat .

Talk to him and tell him how you feel and wait for his response if he dismisses your woes then he doesn't respect you . If he listens then all good and move forward from there.

If you do leave you will cope something always turns up to help us along the way , there are ways of getting to work you need to be strong and take control of what you want . good luck


----------

